# Rudy needs a new home!!!



## jennycocq (May 6, 2008)

Rudy is almost two. He is soooo wonderful. It breaks my heart, but my life has changed and I am not able to care for him the way I want to. I am in New Mexico and moving to Denmark to the city....sigh! Please help to find him a loving new home. Jenny


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

I'm in the states and I'd love to help, the more information you can provide about Rudy the better - photos, age, temperment, backstory/where you got him - that's all helpful in helping to re-home any dog.

Also, you may want to contact your local Vizsla Rescue Org. I'm 99.9% certain that New Mexico has it's own group, actually I did a quick Google search, here is the NM chapter's Rescue contact person

NEW MEXICO
Charli Stokes, 806-373-7572 (primary) 
806-359-1154 (secondary)
email: [email protected]

These people are hardcore vizsla lovers, and are 100% committed to finding a home that's best for your dog. Give him a call and see what he says, but please post some photos here and give us some background info as well.


----------



## jennycocq (May 6, 2008)

tom, I had contacted Charli Stokes and she is not doing the rescue any longer.
Well Rudy, is from Prairie Pup Kennel in Oklahoma. 580 8884696
I got Rudy also as a rescue. The previous owner was breeding bull terriers and that was not a good match. So I had him as a 9 month old. 
He is a bit small for a male, however his coloring and shape is perfect. He is very handsome!
He is great with other dogs and children. He needs as do all vizslas a lot of miles walking otherwise he gets a bit bored and starts misbehaving. He is not trained for hunting but would make an excellent family dog. He is so joyous and loving!!! 
He had escaped the dog sitter and was in the animal shelter, consequently he got neutered ....
He mellowed quite a bit after that. 
As far as I know there is not a Vizsla rescue in New Mexico. I have only met two families with Vizslas here. They both know about my issue and are helping to look for a home.
Thanks Jenny


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

As far as getting help here/online, I think your best bet is to get some pictures of Rudy posted. (here or anywhere else) Imagine trying to sell a house or a car just by describing it, you could do it, but it's a lot harder than if you had a picture.

Also, there are multiple vizsla rescue people in the Southwest, a few of whom I've traded emails with before, here is some additional contact info:

Trischa Fleisher (Arizona)
480-348-0324
[email protected]

Rita Prindle (Colorado/Wyoming)
[email protected]

Alyssa McCluskey (Colorade/Wyoming)
[email protected]

Wendy Russell (New England)
[email protected]

Wendy Russell is someone I've spoken with many times, as she's from my area, since she is the regional coordinator for New England and the very worst she will most likely have direct contact information for other coordinators. Even though Charli Stokes is no longer the New Mexico rep, there has to be someone replacing her.

Let me know if you're still having trouble and I'll make some calls for you. And again, post some photos!


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

There is also a Vizsla rescue in Salt Lake City, Utah and in Idaho. Contact is as follows: 801-272-9390 (H) or 801-581-5621 (W), or send email to [email protected].

Good luck finding your pup a home.


----------



## sandrabrundage (Apr 8, 2020)

jennycocq said:


> Rudy is almost two. He is soooo wonderful. It breaks my heart, but my life has changed and I am not able to care for him the way I want to. I am in New Mexico and moving to Denmark to the city....sigh! Please help to find him a loving new home. Jenny


I would be interested in Rudy. I live in Virginia. Does he get along with other Vizslas? Call me (757)483-8089


----------



## sandrabrundage (Apr 8, 2020)

sandrabrundage said:


> I would be interested in Rudy. I live in Virginia. Does he get along with other Vizslas? Call me (757)483-8089


I run every day four miles with my Vizslas: Porter (12), Andee (8), Sophie (7), Griffin (4). I just lost Joe in January. He was 15. Heartbroken and looking for another Vizsla. I live on two acre wooded, fenced (both 4 foot wooden fence and invisible fence on full two acre lot) I could think of no better home than with us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The post on Rudy are from 2008.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> The post on Rudy are from 2008.


I had a near heart attack when I saw the name "Rudy"!!!, I wonder where he's trolling now..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I had a near heart attack when I saw the name "Rudy"!!!, I wonder where he's trolling now..


I would rather not know....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I had a near heart attack when I saw the name "Rudy"!!!, I wonder where he's trolling now..


That gives me an idea for next April Fools.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Too funny Courtney.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

don't even go there Courtney!!! haha


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Why not take him to Denmark?


----------



## Mjames (Apr 18, 2020)

Are you still looking for a home for vizsla? We are looking for a vizsla to adopt.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

@Mjames, this post is from 2008. 

I wonder if there's a way to lock old posts.


----------

